# Garageband IPAD + MIDI



## Reminoucho (21 Mars 2011)

Je voudrais savoir si LINE6 MIDI MOBILIZER est compatible avec la version IPAD de garageBAND. Je sais qu'il est compatible avec Music STUDIO, et c'est la raison pour laquelle je penche pour l'achat de cet accessoire.
Sinon, quelle solution (pas trop chère) existe pour jouer du clavier/batterie electronique via MIDI sur Garageband ?
Merci d'avance.


----------

